# Emirates Flight being operated by Qantas



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I was looking to book a flight with Emirates but it says the outward leg is operated by Qantas, whilst the return leg is Emirates.

Two questions, firstly what are Qantas like as I've never flown them but have been very happy with Emirates when I've flown them,

Secondly, does this mean I won't get Emirates airmiles on the 1st leg but just the return?

Lastly with Emirates you get a free chauffeur service if you fly business class. Will Qantas supply the same?

Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Replies below 



stamboy said:


> I was looking to book a flight with Emirates but it says the outward leg is operated by Qantas, whilst the return leg is Emirates.
> 
> Two questions, firstly what are Qantas like as I've never flown them but have been very happy with Emirates when I've flown them,
> 
> ...


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I Flew on from London to Dubai last month thinking it was Emirates, when i arrived in the departure lounge the lady on the mic was saying it was operated by Quantas, it was an Emirates A380.

Explain that haha


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Qantas and Emirates code share on Heathrow and a couple of the Aussie routes. The Qantas planes are both A380's and if you've booked through EK you'll still get the miles credited. If you've booked business through EK you should also get the pick-up.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I have flown them both often.

Principal difference is the inflight entertainment system - Qantas runs on a 1970 computer and is about as responsive as a dead cat. It's rubbish.

Secondly the decor inside is much darker, not that it matters on night flights.

As to air miles, I cannot work out the logic. DXB to LHR given you 1500 or 3000 tier points and miles and I think the primary driver is the type of ticket - Saver or Flex. I have never flown on a Qantas aircraft on a flex fare so cannot comment definitively on if you get 3000 or 1500 miles but so far with every variation, UK outbound is EK and seems to get 1500 of each, whereas UK inbound always seems to get 1500 each for Qantas. 

I CBS to wait another 90 minutes for the 0230 EK flight to find out and instead for or the 1545 flight instead.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Whoops - that should read "UK outbound is EK and seems to get 3000 of each"


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

FlexRay said:


> I Flew on from London to Dubai last month thinking it was Emirates, when i arrived in the departure lounge the lady on the mic was saying it was operated by Quantas, it was an Emirates A380.
> 
> Explain that haha


What was the service like compared to Emirates?


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> i cbs to wait another 90 minutes for the 0230 ek flight to find out and instead for or the 1545 flight instead.


cbs?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

stamboy said:


> Lastly with Emirates you get a free chauffeur service if you fly business class. Will Qantas supply the same?


If you book the flight with Emirates you will still get the car service. It is basically a Emirates flight, just flying in Qantas steel So miles, etc all same


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

stamboy said:


> cbs?


Should be cba but autocorrect got me


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Should be cba but autocorrect got me


Nope, you still got me stumped!


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Well... that's why they create FAQ's on websites...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I was gonna answer but i C an;t B e A rsed!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I was gonna answer but i C an;t B e A rsed!


Thanks. I did google the acronym but there were so many and most of them didn't seem at all relevant.

I'll remember that one now.

Cheers :focus:


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

NjxNA said:


> Well... that's why they create FAQ's on websites...


Thanks, apologies I didn't realise they had this on Emirates.


----------

